# Interesting LaSalle Autocycle



## Nickinator (Aug 15, 2017)

You may have read the post of the two Autocycles we picked up last weekend (Sunday's finds); this is the 2nd one, that was not discussed. Had a number of Schwinn people weigh in on it at the swap on Sunday, and it seems this is an unusual bike. No one knows of another LaSalle Autocycle, Nick has never heard of another, in fact most thought LaSalle didn't make one, and this is clearly an Autocycle.

S/n looks like a T, anyone got another? Some interesting differences from the top tier Schwinn badged model. Any info/comments welcome. 

Darcie & Nick


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 15, 2017)

Here is the info I got when posting about it.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/lasalle-find.111837/


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 15, 2017)

Ahh, thank you for the link, lots of good info there. Didn't realize you got it so recently- BTW, got the kiddie seat off lol.
Darcie


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm not sure if I understand what is being said here but LaSalle is only a badge. I'm sure Chicago Supply sold more than a few Autocycles given the size and scope of their operations.V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 15, 2017)

Interesting sprocket


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 15, 2017)

That's a Shelby sprocket... schwinn as far as I know had 3 holes where as the Shelby didn't have but one for the crank nipple... I think anyways lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 15, 2017)

I don't think that's even a schwinn crank honestly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 15, 2017)

I have a T letter roadster that has a 36 crank in it. I'd definitely say it's a 36 . Especially with the steel double adjustable stem. Im trying to find the pics but I've seen two via internet that we're lasalle jewel tanks... just a badge in the end


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 15, 2017)

Early 37 or super late 36 is my guess. 36 features with a 37 looking serial

Every real 36 I've seen has the big sloppy serial number, but that's just my experience.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 15, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I have a T letter roadster that has a 36 crank in it. I'd definitely say it's a 36 . Especially with the steel double adjustable stem. Im trying to find the pics but I've seen two via internet that we're lasalle jewel tanks... just a badge in the end




Were they Autocycles, or Motorbikes? We know of some jewel tank LaSalle Motorbikes.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 15, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Were they Autocycles, or Motorbikes? We know of some jewel tank LaSalle Motorbikes, but no Autocycles.




Autocycle's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 15, 2017)

LOOKS LIKE A HERMAPHRODITE!
36-37 FENDERS WITH FLAT BRACES
EXTRA RIVETS ON BACK FENDER WHERE A SIX HOLE
BRACE BRACKET WOULD CROSS IT.
38 FRAME BY SERIAL #
FRAME SHOWS A HINT OF A HANGING TANK STRAP AND GROUNDING SCREW
DELUXE AUTOCYCLE GOOSE NECK
36 FIRST YEAR 'AN' LOCKING FORK
SCHWINN SPROCKET
SCHWINN CRANK SHOULD HAVE A DATE ON IT.
IT COULD HAVE BEEN A PUT TOGETHER BIKE WITH MIXED
OLDER SCHWINN MADE PARTS BY/FOR CHICAGO CYCLE!
LINCOLN NAME BADGE IS ONLY ONE OF MANY COMMON
WITH SCRIPT ON DOWN TUBE AND HAS NO BEARING ON MAKE.
BUT, COULD HAVE BEEN A DELUXE AUTOCYCLE JUST THE SAME!

NICE FIND!
NICE PROJECT FOR A SCHWINNER!
IF YOU HAVE PICS OF THE RANGER, COULD YOU
EMAIL ME WESPINCHOT@YAHOO.COM DIRECT 
OR SHOW CABE LINK?
THANKS,
WES PINCHOT


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 15, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> LOOKS LIKE A HERMAPHRODITE!
> 36-37 FENDERS WITH FLAT BRACES
> EXTRA RIVETS ON BACK FENDER WHERE A SIX HOLE
> BRACE BRACKET WOULD CROSS IT.
> ...




Not a schwinn sprocket... and crank looks not schwinn either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 15, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> LOOKS LIKE A HERMAPHRODITE!
> 36-37 FENDERS WITH FLAT BRACES
> EXTRA RIVETS ON BACK FENDER WHERE A SIX HOLE
> BRACE BRACKET WOULD CROSS IT.
> ...




Hermaphrodite would mean it has boys and girls parts... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 15, 2017)

Schwinn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 15, 2017)

Forgot to mention, it did have a Pogo, we got the post for it.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 15, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Hermaphrodite would mean it has boys and girls parts...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



MALE AND FEMALE BIKE PARTS!
POOR CHOICE OF WORDS!
HA HA! LOL!
I'LL LEAVE THE CALL TO THE SPROCKET AND CRANK EXPERTS!
WHATS A FEW SPROCKET AND CRANK PARTS TO BE REPLACED!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 15, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> LOOKS LIKE A HERMAPHRODITE!
> 36-37 FENDERS WITH FLAT BRACES
> EXTRA RIVETS ON BACK FENDER WHERE A SIX HOLE
> BRACE BRACKET WOULD CROSS IT.
> ...




I have no idea where you are getting your prewar serial number info but you are almost always wrong.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 15, 2017)

This 37/38 Jewel Tank is badged LaSalle.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 15, 2017)

was it found with long bars? i've noticed a trend with la-salle and longbars just wondering since most autocycles i see have strait pulback bars.

Nick.



cyclingday said:


> View attachment 661084 This 37/38 Jewel Tank is badged LaSalle.View attachment 661085


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 15, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> was it found with long bars? i've noticed a trend with la-salle and longbars just wondering since most autocycles i see have strait pulback bars.
> 
> Nick.




My 38 LaSalle has 30x12 SB bars per the build sheet found in the seat tube.


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 15, 2017)

1937 ish,rear fender has the rivets for the rear braces/ guides for the 6 hole rack. Nice project.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 15, 2017)

It did come with the SB handlebars, and it also has the riveted bumper for the rack leg.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 15, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> I have no idea where you are getting your prewar serial number info but you are almost always wrong.



SERIAL NUMBERS WERE COMPILED BY GOOD AUTHORITIES AND COPY RIGHTED  IN 2001 BY THEM.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 15, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> SERIAL NUMBERS WERE COMPILED BY GOOD AUTHORITIES AND COPY RIGHTED  IN 2001 BY THEM.




Well if it's copyrighted then it must be accurate. Lol

Much has been learned and observed in the last 16 years.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 18, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Early 37 or super late 36 is my guess. 36 features with a 37 looking serial
> 
> Every real 36 I've seen has the big sloppy serial number, but that's just my experience.




It has a  36 locking fork.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> It has a  36 locking fork.



That's been noted but when trying to determine the year of these bikes there are several considerations. This is just like people thinking every tapered kickstand bike is a '46. V/r Shawn


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> That's been noted but when trying to determine the year of these bikes there are several considerations. This is just like people thinking every tapered kickstand bike is a '46. V/r Shawn




I saw this bike just after they bought it  , wish I arrived at the show before them..lol... either way it's a bike I'd love to have and I actually picked up a 46 frame and fork at the same show , I need to find out the kickstand difference. .....


----------

